# 2-4 on 2/22 ?



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

Did we speak too soon about packing it up? I just saw the local report starting tonight 2 to 4 inches by morning?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

The reports are everywhere for southern New England. Looks like a dusting to 4" by morning.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

We got about 4 cm in Toronto, around 7:30 - 10 am
To much to just salt off, so scrapped what we could get at, salted, suppose to go up to +4 cel. so should melt off most of it, We'll be back out tonight cleaning up


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I've got my fingers crossed for 2" or spring... whatever comes first. It's drizzling here now.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

yeah its snowing a bit here, lets pray for atleast 2 inches.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

Amen. (Please lengthen your mesage to at least 10 characters)


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

Lets hope we will get 2 but it is not sticking yet


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i think its lightly snowing this winter been terrible


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

nothing here in Naugatuck:crying:


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

*I want to be a weatherman*

I have decided I want to be a weatherman when I grow up. They have the only job where you can screw up every day and still keep your job. Not only did we not get any snow what so ever, and they predicted 2 to 4, but the temps did not even drop a degree from last night and they said it was going from mid 30's to 20's. Yes I want a job where I can screw up every day and still be employed like them.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

Yup, its been making me pretty mad. It seems like they aren't really sure what's going to happen - so they predict something in the middle. They predicted the sam ething for my area and i got between 5 and 6 prolly. Losers.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

I could use more of these "dustings". We got a 5" dustinghere.


----------

